# Wild Black Cherry Bowl



## W.Y. (Oct 30, 2011)

It's not quite finished but getting close.
After the finish has cured  for a couple days I will knock back the gloss a little using 0000 steel wool and Johnson's paste wax. 

Turning this one was a result of doing a picture tutorial of my bowl depth guage  for someone on another site   after the member was asking how to know how to prevent blowouts from going too deep when turning the inside of bowls . 

That is the last piece from a whole tree of wild black cherry that I got from a neighbor back in the summer of 2008  and turned a LOT of bowls from it that sold anywhere from $5.00 to $20.00 depending on size and coloring. This one would fit in about the $10.00 range.


----------



## Monolith (Oct 31, 2011)

Gorgeous! But only $10?!  You're giving that stuff away!


----------



## Mr.Welch (Oct 31, 2011)

I AGREE YOU ARE GIVING IT AWAY AT THAT PRICE $50 AND UP IS THE PRICE YOU NEED TO HIT.


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 31, 2011)

Monolith said:


> Gorgeous! But only $10?!  You're giving that stuff away!



It's just the area I live in . I know things can sell for more in the more populated areas.
I gave up going to craft sales and  just make stuff now for freinds and neighbors and to give away to charities and blind auctions etc.

Still lots of fun making things like that  but no money in it. :wink:


----------



## RogerH (Oct 31, 2011)

Very beautiful.


----------



## Bree (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice bowl!!   But there is nothing that I make on a lathe that would sell for $10.  You are a blessing to your customers!


----------



## eldee (Oct 31, 2011)

Very nice bowl!
You bring back memories of my favorite tree to climb when I was a kid.


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

Here it is buffed out with 0000 steel wool and Johnson's paste wax.

Not only does it cut the gloss down  to a more acceptable level , it removes the "orange peel" effect caused  by the rattle can   lacquer application


----------



## bitshird (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice bowl Bill, I like the last picture, cutting the gloss back looks like it brought out a bit more color. I'm glad you still enjoy turning,


----------



## Lenny (Oct 31, 2011)

Regardless of what you are selling them for it's beautiful work!


----------



## razor524 (Oct 31, 2011)

Very nice, I am interested in bowl turning, can you tell me the other site so I can learn something!


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 31, 2011)

It's not just bowls  that don't bring a decent price in some areas . It is all turnings or any other kind of woodworking or any other kind of craft work. 

I live in a beautiful part of BC which is predominantly a  retirement area . Some can't afford  the price and the ones that can hate to part with it. Only industry is two sawmills and a small brewery and fruit farmers. 

It got the same way with pens around here . I made 300+ pens  over 5 or 6  years and every year more and more people were buying mini lathes just to make pens  and  the competition got  too keen . Last year I had a person set up a small  table of pens only   just opposite my big tripple   table of  all kinds of  turnings  . He  was selling pens  just for the price of the kits. 
I questioned him about it and he said he doesn't need the money but just loves making them so he turns every sale into more kits.  Great  for kit suppliers but no good for pen makers.
His pens were crap compared to mine . Just a friction finish compared to my hard film finishes and his fit and finish was deplorable . But  his  price won out 90% of the time so I cleared out all I had left between $8.00 to $10.00 each and won't make any more except for custom orders with a reasonable profit. .


----------



## PR_Princess (Oct 31, 2011)

Lenny said:


> Regardless of what you are selling them for it's beautiful work!



I second that!:biggrin:


----------



## rizaydog (Nov 1, 2011)

Very nice bowl.  Great job.


----------



## Miles42 (Nov 24, 2011)

That is a nice piece of work. My skills are limited due to  only about a month of attempting Pen making and no prior lathe work. But it gives this retired soul something to do.  This forum is fulled of great things you all make.


----------



## vmurray48 (Dec 2, 2011)

Gorgeous but I agree it's perceived value. We must all band together and get paid for our time and effort!


----------



## danrs (Dec 2, 2011)

*other things we make*

Great looking bowl.  How did the lathe hold it; everything is so clean.

danrs


----------

